# E&M coding for OB/GYN



## gordelly1 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not strong in E&M coding so was hoping someone can give me some suggestions. My Doc is a OB/GYN and was wondering which guideline is the best 1995 or 1997 or is there another one specifically for specialists. Let me know. 
Thanks!


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 18, 2011)

gordelly1 said:


> I'm not strong in E&M coding so was hoping someone can give me some suggestions. My Doc is a OB/GYN and was wondering which guideline is the best 1995 or 1997 or is there another one specifically for specialists. Let me know.
> Thanks!



There's a 1997 single organ system exam for the female reproductive system which might work. The 1997 multi-system guidelines may not be relevant enough to work in an OBGYN practice most of the time. It's really all about their personal preference - no set is considered 'better' than the others, as far as CMS is concerned. I'd recommend looking over the requirements, and deciding which set would be easiest to conform to, given the quality of documentation and types of visits your provider typically sees. Pull some old charts and see how they measure up under each set of guidelines, and go from there. Hope that helps!


----------



## gordelly1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Brandy,

Thanks so much for replying to my post. I will review the info you gave me. 

Shelly Luan, CPC, COBGC


----------

